# What's your favorite prohormone?



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 31, 2013)

What is your all-time favorite prohormone that you have used in the past or are using currently?


----------



## murf23 (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Meth-Drol


----------



## lastson (Mar 31, 2013)

Not that i have a ton of experience,  but had a good run with Msten..


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't use them often but did have a good experience using super dmz as a kicker and finisher of a cycle. Good product.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 31, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What is your all-time favorite prohormone that you have used in the past or are using currently?



IronMagLabs M-STEN Rx Used it couple months ago, and will use it again. My arms were as pumped as ever and had no bad sides.


----------



## gamma (Apr 1, 2013)

Halo extreme iT's mild on the sides, can be ran for extended amount of time and stacked with just about anything .


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 1, 2013)

Prohormones suck. They are expensive, don't often work, and are potentially dangerous. 
Test is king.
Do what you can to boost it naturally and when that doesn't work anymore, supplement it.


----------



## pasamoto (Apr 1, 2013)

prohormones to trenbolone. trenabol, trenavar, etc


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2013)

Original Super DMZ was my favorite designer. 

I love Osta Rx as far as SARM's go though.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 4, 2013)

I still haven't tried that one yet. I saw a wicked looking trenabol off Orbitnutrition.com


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 9, 2013)

1-test was my favorite. Required transdermal use but aside from that it was by far the best ph I ever used.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nutrex 1-TU was amazing...lots of strength gained along with 18 pounds in 6 weeks if I remember correctly. Its been awhile....but that shit had no sides and it rocked.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 9, 2013)

1. original metha-drol

2. Halo Extreme

3. M-sten (close third)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cyanostane Rx Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Cyanostane Cheap!, but I'm looking forward to try Trenabol in the future.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> Cyanostane Rx Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Cyanostane Cheap!, but I'm looking forward to try Trenabol in the future.



im currently running it now. hasnt kicked in yet tho (trenabol|)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 11, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> im currently running it now. hasnt kicked in yet tho (trenabol|)



May I ask how long you have been on it?


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 11, 2013)

Superdrol.  I love it.  I'd prefer it over dbol as a kickstart to a long ester cycle


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 11, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> May I ask how long you have been on it?



week and a half. 6 caps daily (15 mg per cap)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 12, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> week and a half. 6 caps daily (15 mg per cap)



Week and a half and nothing at all has kicked in?  That's unusual, sorry to hear about that.  Are you taking the Trenabol from Blackstone Labs?


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Apr 12, 2013)

I had fantastic results with M1-T


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 12, 2013)

gonna start on superdrol and eventually maybe 16 weeks later hit some SDMZ 2.0.... Will be starting a journal for my journey cause its gonna be one yo!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

Superdrol is a prohormone ?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 13, 2013)

Phera-Plex


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cyanostane RX stacked with Deca-Drol max.

Don't care what anyone says or the hype of new products those two combined are the bomb.


----------



## bigcoachk (Apr 13, 2013)

loved CEL xtren I stacked it with Primordial Performance liquid vade superdrol and it had great results.


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy RPN Havoc At A Discount! epi the classic! i just had to dose it a bit higher than standard protocols


----------



## svt2001 (Apr 14, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Nutrex 1-TU was amazing...lots of strength gained along with 18 pounds in 6 weeks if I remember correctly. Its been awhile....but that shit had no sides and it rocked.



I agree with Nutrex 1-TU.  I used this in 2004 when I started lifting weights.  Coupled with Vitargo CGL, I gained close to 30 pounds in 8 weeks.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 15, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Cyanostane RX stacked with Deca-Drol max.
> 
> Don't care what anyone says or the hype of new products those two combined are the bomb.



I've ran that combo and it was pretty damn effective.


----------



## so1970 (Apr 15, 2013)

sdmz 2.0 was fun, but i am really enjoying the trenabol


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 16, 2013)

im a couple days in at trenabol too bro! gonna have to see how this stacks up with the real deal  BS20 at orbit for the discount too!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 17, 2013)

I liked Super DMZ


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Apr 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Superdrol is a prohormone ?



You're right, a lot of these so called pro-hormones are actually anabolic steroids that just never got classified as AS lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2013)

Back in the day I had good results with 1-AD, transdermal 4-AD, and M1T (but M1T made me feel awful).


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2013)

who else is currently taking or has taken blackstone labs trenabol? I know it supposed to kick in after 2 weeks. but havent heard anything about how it makes you feel.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 17, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> who else is currently taking or has taken blackstone labs trenabol? I know it supposed to kick in after 2 weeks. but havent heard anything about how it makes you feel.



I'm about to start a run on this next week. Prince is the only one I've seen any feedback from. According to him it was  the best oral he's taken. Not much in the way of sides but I didn't see anything more specific. I'm hoping for a strength/ lean mass boost. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2013)

Im on day 14 of it 6 caps daily. 3 morning 3 pre workout but not feeling anything. I knew when halo was working I could feel it 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 18, 2013)

EH, im nearly a week into it at 3 caps a day. I am using however as an assistance to cutting and so far noticing slightly better pumps, but nothing significant to report yet... I feel that week 2 for me will be the telltale sign of legitimacy

Since it's non methylated, I personally feel that 3 caps is the minimum to run this and if not a bit more, granted BP and other issues are in check

BS20 is the still discount code at orbit for anyone interested in trying out trenabol/methadrol...


----------



## gman10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Original Methadrol.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2013)

Why not avoid the first liver pass effect, and just use injectable tren-ace??


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 20, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Why not avoid the first liver pass effect, and just use injectable tren-ace??



fuck me i dunno. IML PHs always gave me what I wanted so I didn't have a reason to up the game to injectables.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2013)

IML ph's are good stuff.  But I think you'll find injectable tren to be even more effective and safer on your liver.  Just sayin'


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 21, 2013)

Im probably going to go injectables next time, Im not too impressed with this one


----------



## rage racing (Apr 21, 2013)

Not a big fan of ph's. Most of the ones I have tried made me feel like shit and really fucked with my appetite. I stick with oils only now.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 21, 2013)

Ive got about 60 mL of cutmix to use with it if I wanted to  but I think ill save it

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## so1970 (Apr 21, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> who else is currently taking or has taken blackstone labs trenabol? I know it supposed to kick in after 2 weeks. but havent heard anything about how it makes you feel.


just finished week 4 at 4 caps a day really enjoyed the run.  no water retention ,real dry gains and workouts were incredible.  i never seemed to run out of energy. im 42 yrs old 5feet nine weight 195. i would recomend this product.  ill report again after pct.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 21, 2013)

You going 6 weeks?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a great list so far. I see there are a lot of votes for Super DMZ on here that's great. Glad to hear it. I think that is a great product I've used it before and had some decent gains with it. I think it really helped my pumps. Keep the list coming!


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oxapharm Bolodrone XT!  Sick mass gains and strength with zero sides when I ran it with a AI (Formeron).  I am looking forward to trying out BlackStone Labs Trenabol.  I just ordered a few.  I liked Antaeus labs Trenazone so we will see how it compares.   My favorite old prohormone was definitely Gaspari Methyl-D.  That was serious for lean muscle and strength gains.


----------



## Tre (Mar 14, 2015)

Superdrol, & PheraPlex. Hands down.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## MikeLiftss (Mar 23, 2015)

I like hdrol. No need to stack anything. Just take 25-50 mg and you're good to go. I tried taking 75 mg and didn't like it so I stuck with 50.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 26, 2015)

Super-DMZ 3.0 is now in VERY low stock. Once we sell out, it'll be permanently discontinued. Grab some now, before it's too late and gone for good. There's discounts in my Sig if needed


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 27, 2015)

Now SOLD OUT/Discontinued


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 27, 2015)

For me pheraplex all the way


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

1bbigger said:


> For me pheraplex all the way



Good choice.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------

